# First Cheese smoke (MES and AMNPS)



## big dee (Dec 4, 2011)

Been a busy weekend. Did my first cheese smoke today. I decided to try Medium cheddar, sharp cheddar and Colby/Monterrey jack with hickory.








AMNPS loaded and ready!!











Three hours later!!!







Now the wait.

Dennis


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 4, 2011)

Lookin good big dee! The wait sucks. I'm in the middle of a 32 lb cheese smoke myself. gotta stock up for the holidays.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 4, 2011)

looks great, and i agree the wait is terrible


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks perfect! Nice color!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 5, 2011)

Great lookin cheese there Dennis. I love using the AMNPS to cold smoke my cheese.

With that and the MES 40, I get almost perfect results every time. (you notice I said almost) lol.

Happy Smokin

Mike


----------



## eman (Dec 5, 2011)

Great looking cheese!

  When you start eating the cheese after aging and if you notice the center doesn't have the flavor you want, try slicing the cheese into 4 oz. pieces before smoking.  It seems that i get better smoke penetration when smoking smaller pieces of cheese.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 5, 2011)

Great Job Dennis!

Yes, Waiting Sux!

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like the cheese came out perfect - no comes the hard part.


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks great, can't wait to try my first


----------



## bigcase (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------

